# A little low tech jungle



## Ray_Norwich

*Final full tank shot:
*





*Title: untitled *

*Dimensions: *
36, 36, 43H  (Askoll Pure LED M)
*
CO2: *
Colombo FloraGrow CO2 alternative (2mls daily)

*Filtration: *
4 stage (mechanical, fine, carbon & biological) inbuilt in hood

*Lights:*
7 watts inbuilt LED in hood

*Photo Period:*
8 hrs / day
*
Fertilisation:*
EA Aquascaper complete (2mls daily)

*Substrate:*
Tropica Soil (powder)
*
Hardscape:*
Riverwood and dragon stone
*
Flora:*
Echinodorus Bleheri (Amazon Sword)
Microsorum Pteropus Narrow (Java Fern)
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown & Nevellii
Bucephalandra Green Velvet, Red SP, Theia Green & Biblis
Sagittaria Subulata

*Fauna:*
1 Betta Splenden (Elephant Ears)
3 wag tail platties
c. 6 horned nerite snails

*Journal Link: *
N/A

*Additional photos:*


----------



## greenmac75

How old is this tank? Even your swords are throwing runners


----------



## Ray_Norwich

The tank's been running for about a year but this is a recent rescape, done about 10 weeks ago.  Plants have bedded in really quickly though, seem to be flourishing at the moment


----------



## Lawson

Ray_Norwich said:


> *Final full tank shot:
> *
> View attachment 116351
> 
> *Title: untitled *
> 
> *Dimensions: *
> 36, 36, 43H  (Askoll Pure LED M)
> *
> CO2: *
> Colombo FloraGrow CO2 alternative (2mls daily)
> 
> *Filtration: *
> 4 stage (mechanical, fine, carbon & biological) inbuilt in hood
> 
> *Lights:*
> 8 watts inbuilt LED in hood
> 
> *Photo Period:*
> 8 hrs / day
> *
> Fertilisation:*
> Colombo FloraGrow Special Fertilizer (2mls daily)
> 
> *Substrate:*
> Tropica Soil (powder)
> *
> Hardscape:*
> Riverwood and dragon stone
> *
> Flora:*
> Echinodorus Bleheri (Amazon Sword)
> Microsorum Pteropus Narrow (Java Fern)
> Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown & Nevellii
> Bucephalandra Green Velvet, Red SP, Theia Green & Biblis
> Sagittaria Subulata
> 
> *Fauna:*
> 1 Betta Splenden (Elephant Ears)
> 3 wag tail platties
> c. 6 horned nerite snails
> 
> *Journal Link: *
> N/A
> 
> *Additional photos:*
> 
> 
> View attachment 116352 View attachment 116353


I like your tank very much. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray_Norwich

Cheers Lawson


----------



## Raquascape

Lovely fresh plant growth, stunning!


----------



## Lee iley

It is a great looking tank. Plants look very healthy. Is it still looking as great as it did then? Going strong. 

Cheers Lee..


----------



## Tom Michael

Very lush for low tech - good job!


----------



## mort

Simple but stunning, not easy to achieve.


----------



## Ray_Norwich

Lee iley said:


> It is a great looking tank. Plants look very healthy. Is it still looking as great as it did then? Going strong.
> 
> Cheers Lee..


It's a little overgrown to be honest Lee, it's not a great tank to work in as you have to either use a small hatch on top or dissemble the whole top and filter.  I'm setting up some new tanks a couple of weeks from now, rehoming the fish and getting rid of this particular tank.  It was a lovely scape for a good while though, enjoyed it


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy

Ray_Norwich said:


> It's a little overgrown to be honest Lee, it's not a great tank to work in as you have to either use a small hatch on top or dissemble the whole top and filter.  I'm setting up some new tanks a couple of weeks from now, rehoming the fish and getting rid of this particular tank.  It was a lovely scape for a good while though, enjoyed it


Shame... such a great looking tank!! Also great inspiration for people entering the hobby that you can achieve 'the look with low tech. Keep us posted on your new tanks


----------



## Ray_Norwich

Thanks Matt and yes, you can enjoy great tanks low tech for sure, just needs some patience


----------



## Mattallic

Love the vibrant colours. Really nice looking tank.


----------



## Sick1166

great little tank ! has inspired me to do a similar set up


----------



## Ray_Norwich

Sick1166 said:


> great little tank ! has inspired me to do a similar set up


Thank you and best of luck with your set up!


----------



## Marc Davis

jungle scapes...easy to set up...hard to get right...and you've nailed it. well done sir


----------



## Jacob Coleman

Fantastic tank


----------



## Mike Moran

Wow! You’re tank looks really beautiful. Everything looks so healthy and happy. Very lucky fish to have such a nice home.


----------



## Mike Moran

Thank you also for adding list of the things you used.  I’m having a go at my first tank so trying to learn fast and not kill everything.  Clearly  you're very good at this and know what works. Really appreciate it.  It’s inspiring


----------



## Ray_Norwich

Thank you Mike, glad you like it.  Good luck with your first tank


----------



## chefski

simplicity works looks lovely


----------



## Rich1867

Beautiful tank, very vibrant and lush. And thanks for the in-depth description too as it's a similar size to what I'm putting together. Did you dose these levels of Colombo Floragrow and fertiliser from day 1? And what level of water changes were you carrying out?


----------



## Ray_Norwich

Rich1867 said:


> Beautiful tank, very vibrant and lush. And thanks for the in-depth description too as it's a similar size to what I'm putting together. Did you dose these levels of Colombo Floragrow and fertiliser from day 1? And what level of water changes were you carrying out?


Thank you.  Yes I dosed from day one and changed half the water weekly


----------



## Roland

Healthy plants and a beautiful tank. Congratulations


----------



## kishan313

Very very nice tank. Looks very lush! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welearn

Ray, 
Do you still have this set up? I have to say that it looks stunning !!
What a great set up idea for those to copy. 
Cheers,
Simon.


----------



## Lucy85

wow I love the different level of plants and how it all works together. beautiful.


----------



## Matthew Robinson

Stunning 😍


----------

